# Palio With "Make Offer" Still On eBay



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Unless it's a knockoff, this is probably the cheapest one you'll find....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Palio-Original-...ryZ11674QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Martix_agent (Jan 27, 2008)

except that if it is a knockoff, you'll have spent way too much on a poor quality cutter.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

$38 with free shipping. I'd just as soon buy one from Mark @ Cigarmony for $36 and pay for shipping. That way I know what I am getting (the real mcCoy), and giving a fellow Gorilla my business. I wonder how low the one on EBay would go for a "make offer"?


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Martix_agent said:


> except that if it is a knockoff, you'll have spent way too much on a poor quality cutter.


That's true.

I try to take as few chances on eBay as possible. Since the seller has over 2,000 feedback entries, with a 99.2% positive rating, I felt comfortable buying a cutter for myself and posting the auction here.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

He went pretty low on the make an offer. :tu

I'll let you guys know when it shows up.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Have we any confirmation that they're being knockedoff?

I doubts it.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> Have we any confirmation that they're being knockedoff?
> 
> I doubts it.


:tpd:

Has anyone actually seen a knockoff Palio? I wouldn't think the name would be known well enough in the general population to make a knock off profitable.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I made an offer of $30 and the seller countered with $31 with no shipping. I accepted. I will take pics when it arrives!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I made an offer of $30 just to see if it pans out.
I have a Cohiba cutter that I love, but I'll find some use for it.
Thanks for the post, Bill.


----------



## xcutter (Mar 17, 2008)

malinois1 said:


> Well I made an offer of $30 and the seller countered with $31 with no shipping. I accepted. I will take pics when it arrives!


I made an offer of $29.50 and the seller took it. Still waiting on the cutter. I paid thru ****** with AMEX. I am protected if it is a knockoff. With all the positive feedback this seller has, I doubt very much it is a knockoff. If anything, it may be HOT?


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Have a little faith!


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I doubt it is a knock off or hot. 

Those eBay sellers have no overhead at all and can sell for just above cost. 

The worst I can see happening is that the manufacturer's warranty won't be honored.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

AD720 said:


> I doubt it is a knock off or hot.
> 
> Those eBay sellers have no overhead at all and can sell for just above cost.
> 
> The worst I can see happening is that the manufacturer's warranty won't be honored.


I think you can take a Palio cutter into any retailer that carries them and get a warranty replacement NQA.


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like we're all getting them for around the same price, too, give or take a buck....


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> I think you can take a Palio cutter into any retailer that carries them and get a warranty replacement NQA.


This is true and it makes it a great deal!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

the only thing I noticed is the Palio is yellow in the pic, but other pics its not


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey guys...I posted the first thread about these...I got mine...its real and I love it! Thanks to all the Gorillas for recommending them! :tu

And since guys started posting prices, I paid $30 shipped...H


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

houdini said:


> Hey guys...I posted the first thread about these...I got mine...its real and I love it! Thanks to all the Gorillas for recommending them! :tu
> 
> And since guys started posting prices, I paid $30 shipped...H


 great to hear!


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm getting one now.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I picked up one from the first post. I haven't received it yet but I hope to see it soon.


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Mr Flibble said:


> I picked up one from the first post. I haven't received it yet but I hope to see it soon.


Same here. Wanted to get in on the GB from cigarmony, but wanted to hold out for the burl, and now have decided that I can probably own more than 1...........

Ryan


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

The Mum said:


> This is true and it makes it a great deal!


Thats the reason I got mine!

Straight from their site: http://www.paliocutters.com/warranty

We at Palio cigar cutter don't take our slogan "A cut above" lightly, we live by it and think our warranty should epitomize it, so it's as simple as it gets! If you feel that the Palio cigar cutter you purchased has lost it's ability to deliver a quality cut, assuming it has only been used for it's intended purpose (cigar preparation), at anytime during it's life of use. Simply return it to ANY Palio cigar cutter vendor for a replacement. No questions asked! On vacation in another country or state? If there's a Palio vendor near where you're staying, take it there and get a new one. If ANY vendor does not recognize this warranty, please e-mail us [email protected] and let us know.

Chas


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

There's a new auction up for these, same guy, same terms.

He started with 5, now he has 4... :tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

ChasDen said:


> Thats the reason I got mine!
> 
> Straight from their site: http://www.paliocutters.com/warranty
> 
> ...


Don't they make the carbon fiber-style cutter? I don't see it on Mark's or Dave's sites.

I ruined mine...left it in a pocket and ran it through the wash.

I don't recommend this method for cleaning your cutter...:hn

Anyway; as to this ebay guy, I don't know him or who he is.

On the other hand, I've done plenty of business with Mark at Cigarmony and with Heartfelt, and they are stand-up vendors and good members here, and they take care of us.

You can't buy that kind of "personal" service from some ebay guy. Not for a few bucks here and there.

I'll keep dealing with them.


----------



## MNSmoker (Jan 28, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Anyway; as to this ebay guy, I don't know him or who he is.
> 
> On the other hand, I've done plenty of business with Mark at Cigarmony and with Heartfelt, and they are stand-up vendors and good members here, and they take care of us.
> 
> ...


Same here. I just recently purchased a Palio cutter from David at Heartfelt. I don't mind spending a couple extra bucks to a vendor who supports this community. :2


----------



## xcutter (Mar 17, 2008)

Houdini,
How long did it take to get your cutter. I ordered mine a week ago and it has still not arrived.



houdini said:


> Hey guys...I posted the first thread about these...I got mine...its real and I love it! Thanks to all the Gorillas for recommending them! :tu
> 
> And since guys started posting prices, I paid $30 shipped...H


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

My cutter just got here, it's kinda hard to open and close. Is that normal for a new Palio? Does it need to break in?


----------



## xcutter (Mar 17, 2008)

How long did it take for yours to arrive?



Mr Flibble said:


> My cutter just got here, it's kinda hard to open and close. Is that normal for a new Palio? Does it need to break in?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

MNSmoker said:


> Same here. I just recently purchased a Palio cutter from David at Heartfelt. I don't mind spending a couple extra bucks to a vendor who supports this community. :2


Now that's what I'm talking about :tu

Support those who support CS and are sincere and passionate about Cigars and the cigar smoking community.

The Carbon fibers are sold out most places bro, just FYI. They were very popular


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I never got an email telling me it was shipped. Can't really say how long it took.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Mr Flibble said:


> My cutter just got here, it's kinda hard to open and close. Is that normal for a new Palio? Does it need to break in?


The Palio has a feature that keeps it closed by friction, so that it wouldn't open...say, in in my pocket, where it might cut my forgetful nuts off.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

While it is nice to save a few bucks, I too would rather just buy from Mark at Cigarmony.. I am staring down the burlwood at the moment.. It might be bought in a few weeks..
Scott


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Got mine today. Looks great. The burl I will buy from cigarmony or heartfelt or through the next GB..

Ryan


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

slimm said:


> Got mine today. Looks great. The burl I will buy from cigarmony or heartfelt or through the next GB..
> 
> Ryan


DITTO


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

He is a member of Ebay since 00 and has over 2000 feedbacks and 99.2% rating. Looks like a good seller and a nice price. :tu


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Also, on the warranty card it says mine was manufactured on March 8, 2008.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> While it is nice to save a few bucks, I too would rather just buy from Mark at Cigarmony.. I am staring down the burlwood at the moment.. It might be bought in a few weeks..
> Scott


:dr The burl is the one I keep in my man-purse/herf bag. Love the look of it.


----------



## rnpatrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Just snagged one of these for $30.

Thanks for the pointer, bros!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The Carbon fibers are sold out most places bro, just FYI. They were very popular


Just an FYI for those that don't already know, the carbon fiber and burlwood are just sticker veneers. Save your cash and just get the plain one.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Just an FYI for those that don't already know, the carbon fiber and burlwood are just sticker veneers. Save your cash and just get the plain one.


I didn't know that - thanks for the info!


----------



## xcutter (Mar 17, 2008)

rnpatrick said:


> Just snagged one of these for $30.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer, bros!


Bought mine on March 24th. Still has not arrived as of April 1st. Two other people that bought the same day have received theirs. Emailed Ebay Seller 24 hours ago. No reply. I'm sure that I will eventually get it. I will not buy from this person again. I expect timely delivery or communication when this is not happening. I received neither.
OK, everyone can start flaming me for not using a forum vendor. :hn


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

PM Gone Dave, he is the seller and a new member of the boards.

I bought on the 24th too and got mine today. (which by the way looks great, thanks again for a great deal Dave.)

When I bought it I knew it was free shipping so I wasn't expecting it to be fast or have a tracking number or anything and I don't think a week is bad at all for just good old snail mail. I bet it shows up tomorrow.

While I do like to support vendors who support this site like Taboo (Rob can back me up here, he has gotten a wad of cash from me) and Heartfelt, I like to spread it around a bit. I will always go back to Taboo for their house blends and super-sales and always go back to Heartfelt for their Beads. I think that every vendor can kind of have a specialty.

Who knows - maybe Gone Dave will be the next vendor to step up and really hook up the members of this site. If we never give them a chance we'll never know.


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

I know the seller was sick, so it took an extra couple days to ship. As stated above, when the shipping is free I did not have an issue with the couple extra days. I cannot speak on the lack of a response.

Ryan


----------



## rnpatrick (Feb 13, 2008)

xcutter said:


> Bought mine on March 24th. Still has not arrived as of April 1st. Two other people that bought the same day have received theirs. Emailed Ebay Seller 24 hours ago. No reply. I'm sure that I will eventually get it. I will not buy from this person again. I expect timely delivery or communication when this is not happening. I received neither.
> OK, everyone can start flaming me for not using a forum vendor. :hn


No flames. I think most sellers know these days that 'deals happen' and that it isn't personal that someone buys something from another seller or vendor when a good bargain comes along. I was out on Cigarmony.com last night compiling a mental wish list. As soon as I can explain to SWMBO why I need to convert a $200 Target Vinotemp to a freakin' cigar box they will get as much of my disposable income as I can hide from her.:ss

The thing we all have to keep in mind is that the $ we save by purchasing from less expensive merchants (including forum sponsors and vendors) is often times made possible because the seller does not have the overhead of a huge shipping operation that can make sure we get the item the next day.

Maybe I'm just an old [email protected] but I can remember calling an 800 number to order something from a printed catalog and not even being anxious several days later because I just KNEW it would take at least another week for my stuff to arrive.

Be patient, my friend. I'm sure you will either get your cutter or get your $ back from playpal.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Just an FYI for those that don't already know, the carbon fiber and burlwood are just sticker veneers. Save your cash and just get the plain one.


Obviously they are not made of wood and the "finish" is applied over a standard cutter but I waited until I could get the wood and I am very glad I did. I have spent hours using mine, cleaning it and inspecting it and there is no indication that I can find where the finish starts or stops. It is very well done and in my opinion well worth the few extra bucks. Lets face it when you buy one of these its not like you are comparing the difference between a 3 dollar cutter and a 10 dollar cutter. You are taking the plunge why not spend the extra and get something nicer. Every time I go out somewhere to smoke and set it on the table it becomes the focus of conversation for at least 20 or 30 minutes. If I am not mistaken the finish they use on the wood units is the same as what they use in luxury car dashboards.

:2

Chas


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

xcutter said:


> Bought mine on March 24th. Still has not arrived as of April 1st. Two other people that bought the same day have received theirs. Emailed Ebay Seller 24 hours ago. No reply. I'm sure that I will eventually get it. I will not buy from this person again. I expect timely delivery or communication when this is not happening. I received neither.
> OK, everyone can start flaming me for not using a forum vendor. :hn


First Welcome to CS !

Based on the above its been 6 business days.

I think it may be to early to panic.

Enjoy your cutter, its worth the wait :tu

Chas


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> Obviously they are not made of wood and the "finish" is applied over a standard cutter but I waited until I could get the wood and I am very glad I did. I have spent hours using mine, cleaning it and inspecting it and there is no indication that I can find where the finish starts or stops. It is very well done and in my opinion well worth the few extra bucks. Lets face it when you buy one of these its not like you are comparing the difference between a 3 dollar cutter and a 10 dollar cutter. You are taking the plunge why not spend the extra and get something nicer. Every time I go out somewhere to smoke and set it on the table it becomes the focus of conversation for at least 20 or 30 minutes. If I am not mistaken the finish they use on the wood units is the same as what they use in luxury car dashboards.
> 
> :2
> 
> Chas


To clarify, I have the Carbon Fiber looking one. The thing that aggravates me is that it's not clearly stated that it is a finish applied and not actually CF. It does look great, I just wanted people to know up front what they are buying because I didn't.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Just an FYI for those that don't already know, the carbon fiber and burlwood are just sticker veneers. Save your cash and just get the plain one.


You are right. But they sure look nice.:ss


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I can tell from the first cut that these cutters are totally worth the hype. 

Does Palio make a V cutter?


----------



## xcutter (Mar 17, 2008)

AD720 said:


> When I bought it I knew it was free shipping so I wasn't expecting it to be fast or have a tracking number or anything and I don't think a week is bad at all for just good old snail mail. I bet it shows up tomorrow.


Tomorrow will make 9 days and coming from TN to FL, that is a very long time. The USPS does not take that long to deliver a small item like that. Either he shipped it late, didn't ship it, or it got lost in the mail. All I expect from this ebayer is to return an email when a customer contacts you. If there was a screw up or a problem, I would be fine with that. Just reply to me and let me know when or if it was shipped. 
Even if it does show up tomorrow, the fact that he does not communicate with his buyers has turned me off. I will never do business with him again.


----------



## xcutter (Mar 17, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> First Welcome to CS !
> 
> Based on the above its been 6 business days.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the welcome Chas. I am learning alot from this forum. I'm not panicking, I'm just not happy with the seller.

Rich


----------



## xcutter (Mar 17, 2008)

xcutter said:


> Tomorrow will make 9 days and coming from TN to FL, that is a very long time. The USPS does not take that long to deliver a small item like that. Either he shipped it late, didn't ship it, or it got lost in the mail. All I expect from this ebayer is to return an email when a customer contacts you. If there was a screw up or a problem, I would be fine with that. Just reply to me and let me know when or if it was shipped.
> Even if it does show up tomorrow, the fact that he does not communicate with his buyers has turned me off. I will never do business with him again.


After nine days, it arrived. Cutter is perfect. If you are in a hurry to get your new cutter, you may want to look into a forum vendor. BTW, this guy never replied to my email. Therefore, if you have a problem, good luck dealing with this person.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

xcutter said:


> After nine days, it arrived. Cutter is perfect. If you are in a hurry to get your new cutter, you may want to look into a forum vendor. BTW, this guy never replied to my email. Therefore, if you have a problem, good luck dealing with this person.


Wow,  I am sorry it took it so long to get there, minus the fact that 2 Sundays were involved, I too agree that that took to long!
And I feel terrible about that.
.
But I cannot control it once it leaves my hand, 
As for the email ,once I saw it , I tracked your item and it showed delivered..
I am a small shop and checking emails comes as timely as possible.
Again I am glad to see your item arrived:tu
and sorry that you are not happy.
David.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

And to confirm as of this morning they are still out of the carbon fiber,and burl..
:tu


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I ordered a Palio Saturday night from Dave and got it today in great condition! I wll give a big :tu for Dave!! Thanks for the great deal on a great product!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Gone Dave said:


> And to confirm as of this morning they are still out of the carbon fiber,and burl..
> :tu


Dammit...:hn

That's OK, I can wait. I'll just use the one that's chipped from the wash.

just not in public...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I bet mine will show tomorrow.
I think I'm going to have to have the burlwood, too. So it'll match my burlwood triple torch. That'd be rockin.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

malinois1 said:


> I ordered a Palio Saturday night from Dave and got it today in great condition! I wll give a big :tu for Dave!! Thanks for the great deal on a great product!


I try!!!:ss


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard Dave!


----------



## xcutter (Mar 17, 2008)

David,
Looking at the label printed on the envelope, I see a date of March 25th. Seeing how everyone else got their cutters in a reasonable time period, I will give you the benefit of the doubt and give you positive feedback on ebay.
Rich



Gone Dave said:


> Wow,  I am sorry it took it so long to get there, minus the fact that 2 Sundays were involved, I too agree that that took to long!
> And I feel terrible about that.
> .
> But I cannot control it once it leaves my hand,
> ...


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Mine was here when I returned from a business trip today.

Fantastic!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Munkey said:


> To clarify, I have the Carbon Fiber looking one. The thing that aggravates me is that it's not clearly stated that it is a finish applied and not actually CF. It does look great, I just wanted people to know up front what they are buying because I didn't.


Do you know how much an actual Carbon Fiber cutter would cost???? You'd be looking at more than 10 times what is charged.

I have both the Burlwood and the CF and I think the finish on them is great. To me at least it appears nothing like a "sticker" as I'm sure no sticker would look this good or adhere to the composite polymers that make up the cutter itself.

Sorry it wasn't what you were thinking but you had to know that if it were a true woven Carbon Fiber cutter the cost would be astronomical.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

xcutter said:


> I made an offer of $29.50 and the seller took it. Still waiting on the cutter. I paid thru ****** with AMEX. I am protected if it is a knockoff. With all the positive feedback this seller has, I doubt very much it is a knockoff. If anything, it may be HOT?


This reminds me of the Seinfeld where Jerry gets his dad a gift and tells him it's hot

"Look Helen, Jerry got me a Hot Wizard Computer"


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Do you know how much an actual Carbon Fiber cutter would cost???? You'd be looking at more than 10 times what is charged.


A carbon fiber cutter would cost $350 - $400?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

bilkay said:


> A carbon fiber cutter would cost $350 - $400?


Obviously its going to be affected by the choice of weave used but in general I'd say yeah a 100% carbon fiber cutter would be around there and probably more.

Heck carbon fiber fountain pens are between $400-$800 bucks


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Do you know how much an actual Carbon Fiber cutter would cost???? You'd be looking at more than 10 times what is charged.
> 
> I have both the Burlwood and the CF and I think the finish on them is great. To me at least it appears nothing like a "sticker" as I'm sure no sticker would look this good or adhere to the composite polymers that make up the cutter itself.
> 
> Sorry it wasn't what you were thinking but you had to know that if it were a true woven Carbon Fiber cutter the cost would be astronomical.


To be honest, with the advances in CF and it's largely growing application, I figured they found an inexpensive chinese manufacturer. I've bought and seen inexpensive CF parts for my bike. Then I saw the thread of the dog chewed Burlwood one and realized it was not real. I love my Palio and the CF look is cool. I do agree that the covering doesn't look like a sticker. It's a very thick product. From seeing them on vendor sites and if memory serves even Palio, it doesn't say anywhere that they are not CF or actual burlwood but the wording implys they are. Perhaps intuitive, perhaps not, but a lot of people didn't realize. I didn't mean to make it sound shoddy as it's not.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Some of the retail sites call it "Burlwood finish" or "Carbon Fiber Finish", which is a more true description.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I knew what I was buying when I got my Burl and Carbon Palios. I got them because I like the look, and for the small difference ($12?) it was worth it to me.

I don't consider the extra money "wasted" any more than it is wasted to want one color over another in an auto, or to want to pay a little more for a better stereo.

But I certainly wasn't expecting my Palios to be made of real wood nor real carbon fiber, so I'm not disappointed.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been waiting on the rich mans palio

Sterling silver for me.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> I've been waiting on the rich mans palio
> 
> Sterling silver for me.


I think I'd be all over that.
I already want a burlwood. I need a decent lighter, too.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Bringing it back around:tu


----------

